# Locked the keys in my 02 New Beetle!!!!



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

Well, I took my "02" New Beetle in to my VW Mechanic to have the turbo replaced and when I went to pick it up last night after business hours, the doors were locked!
I specifically told him to leave the keys under the floor mat and under no circumstances lock the doors because I only have one key for the car! 
Is there any way other than breaking the window to get into a "02" New Beetle without the keys?
Can a slim jim work on this model?
Can a locksmith get into the door?
How about the rear hatch, is there a way to pop it open from the outside?
It does have a sunroof, but I don't think that would help either.
Worst case scenario, I guess we will have to break out the window on one of the doors!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Locked the keys in my 02 New Beetle!!!! (GIDDY_UP_GO)*

No reason why you can't get back in quickly.
Have a look at the numerous HU66 tools for VW sidewinder keys.
Yes some will complain, but this info is for educational purposes only.
Google HU66 tool for numerous sources.
What you do with this tool is your own business, I do not encourage any criminal activity.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## GIDDY_UP_GO (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Locked the keys in my 02 New Beetle!!!! (Eric D)*

Eric,
Thanks for the reply! As it turns out, my VW mechanic came in yesterday (On a Saturday) and got my message on his answering machine. There is a body shop next door and they had some type of special tool that uses air bag and a tool to pop the door open. 
After this, I am just going to bite the bullet and go get another key and FOB for $175!


----------

